# help !!!! Maytag dryer model LDG 410 no flame



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

I maytag dryer will not heat up it's a gas dryer everything works but no flame, even the light thing next the gas coil,it lights up but it dies down after a seconds or maybe a min not more, but no flame


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Appliance forum.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

gas valve coils are bad


----------



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

How can I check gas valves ?


----------



## Pedrin (Jul 29, 2012)

If there is gas getting to the dryer then just replace the coils as stated above.


----------



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

We appreciate it !,I'm waiting on the replacement coils I hope that should do the trick


----------



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

Back again same problem,I have changed the gas valve coils but the problem remain no flame,the igniter lights up but shuts off after a few seconds,all I got was a click sound and then it turns off,i checked all the thermostats and they are all good, all of them have continuity, there is gas going to the gas valve, I'm positive that's the case because I turned on the gas while the coil right next to the regulator ,on the gas valve was removed, and there was gas coming out of it, I'm really frustrated now as to what is preventing the gas from been release by the coils, help please.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

some newer appliances have a circuit in the ignitor that checks for current flow when the ignitor is on. If the current flow is too low it does not see the ignitor as on and will not open the gas valve even if the ignitor is glowing. I do not know if this particular model dryer has this feature or not. Some research may be in order.


----------



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the diagram for this particular model


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will have to replace the entire gas valve assy.


----------



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

Would it be wise to convert to a newer type gas valve


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

a gas valve is a gas valve and you will only be able to get what is available for that model


----------



## Gates (Jan 18, 2011)

I check with 2 parts company and they don't carry the k series gas valve I was wondering if I of to use the exact one


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

part# W10116794, highly recommend using exact part


----------

